# DAOs, EntityManager.



## w00dy (8. Nov 2007)

Hoi Leute,

bin gerade ziemlich überfragt beim Thema DAOs und EntityManger...

was muss ich installieren bzw. bei eclipse einstellen das es nutzbar ist...

hab hier nämlich coding von nemm kollegen bekommen und soll das bearbeiten, aber bei mir siehts immer so aus:


```
@Embeddable
public class Adresse implements Serializable {
	private static final long serialVersionUID = -5108148468525006134L;

	@Column(nullable=false)
	private int plz;

	@Column(length=32, nullable=false)
	private String ort;

	@Column(length=32, nullable=false)
	private String strasse;

	@Column(length=4)
	private String hausnr;

	public Adresse() {
		super();
	}
```

also @Embeddalbe und @Column is in eclipse untersrichen...als nicht bekannt...

vielleicht isses ja ne dumme frage, aber ich weiß leider nicht mehr weiter...

danke für die hilfe...

greetz


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2007)

Hast du mindestens Java 5 SDK? (das schliesst die compiler compliance mit ein)


----------



## Guest (8. Nov 2007)

ich hab folgendes jdk installiert

JDK 6 Update 3

java version "1.6.0_03"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_03-b05)

greetz


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2007)

Was benutzt eclipse?

Du könntest ja auch fürs JDK 1.4 kompilieren 

Window -> Preferences -> Java/Compiler


----------



## w00dy (8. Nov 2007)

nein, eclipse ist auf 6.0 eingestellt...


----------



## Guest (8. Nov 2007)

JPA ist kein Bestandteil vom normalen SDK. Hol dir OpenJPA, Toplink oder Hibernate und binde die Jar-Dateien in dein Projekt ein. 
Alternativ kannst du einen Application Server installieren und diesen als Target Platform in deinem Projekt aufnehmen, dann sind 
automatisch alle notwendigen Jar Dateien der JPA Implementierung dabei.
Bei JBoss ist Hibernate dabei, bei Geronimo OpenJPA, bei GlassFish Toplink. Natürlich geht auch jede beliebige Kombination aus 
Server und JPA Implementierung.

http://www.hibernate.org
http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/ias/toplink/JPA/index.html
http://openjpa.apache.org

Mit allen drei kannst du auch ohne Server arbeiten. Schau dir die Beispiele in OpenJPA oder Hibernate an.


----------



## byte (9. Nov 2007)

Für die Annotations brauchst Du Java EE 5. Das normale SDK reicht nicht aus. Lads Dir bei Sun runter.

Ohne die Imports zu sehen, kann man aber auch das nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Es könnte sein, dass z.B. die Annotations aus dem Hibernate Framework verwendet werden. Das kannst Du aber leicht nachprüfen, indem Du guckst ob die Annotations alle aus javax.persistence.xxx importiert werden.

Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, dann siehe mein Vorredner.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Nov 2007)

Eclipse Plugin "Webtools Platform" in der aktuellen Version installieren, nen JPA Persistence Provider konfigurieren (z.B. Toplink), dann muss das Projekt noch ne Java Persistence API Project Facete bekommen und fertig.


----------

